# The World I'm creating is creating itself?!



## AaronTP (Mar 19, 2011)

Okay, I'm really confused right now, so here's the story. I began a project, lazily, with no plans of finishing it. The setting was poorly constructed, so I set to work on that, before I began setting out the finer details of the plot. 

The worlds complexity is blossoming (not out of control...but maybe approaching that stage), and I've created things I had no intention of. While this is good for the story, I feel that the story isn't what I originally planned it to be. It kind of bugs me, but I want an opinion. Should I just run with it, or should I be worried? And if I should run with it, any advice on how to keep creating this world? Maps, creatures, organizations?


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Mar 20, 2011)

So as far as I'm seeing it, you wrote a story with scenario A, but then it seems you tend to go writing A then B then C then D. That's fine. Your muse is just hyperactive in writing, and this is actually good, don't you think?


----------



## mephet (Mar 20, 2011)

All writing is really about this: it's organic. Very few ideas ever stay the same - they morph, change, experiment and grow as you're working on them, and that's absolutely a good thing. For example, I've had several more fleshed out story ideas come from just one initial idea/concept. I'd advise you to follow your story, see where it leads, let the flow take you with it. It's what makes writing so entertaining. 
As for tips on world design... Well, it's a bit hard, since we don't know much about your world, but some areas to work on are: relationships between groups/races/nations, world history (wars, changes in relationships, historical figures) and the visual aspects of the world.


----------



## dwellerofthedeep (Mar 20, 2011)

I like what mephet is saying here, and I'd second that advice.  If you feel like you're no longer writing something you want, however, you should be prepared to rein things in a bit.


----------



## Matt Hopkins (Mar 20, 2011)

sounds positive to me!

better to have too many ideas than not enough.


----------



## SilkFX (Mar 20, 2011)

I third *mephet*...

Go with it, and when you've reached something that looks like done, get out your red pen and get to work on editing and rewriting. Good luck!


----------



## Cotillion (Mar 20, 2011)

I feel ya, dude.  My brain has the tendency to mull over projects somewhere in the back, even when I'm not working on them.  Then, when I go back to continue writing I find that I've rewoven the entire story, added minute details that I then have to go back and add in for posterity.  I can't extol enough the virtues of this stream of consciousness style of writing.  At least, for me, it improves my writing immensely from day to day.  It makes my first read-through of a completed piece a mess, because I often go back and shove in a paragraph of detail to validate future references. After the rewrite, though, everything is fleshed out and edited for rhythm and lucidity, and it's awesome.  

I think our imaginations as writers are very complex, and often know, better than we do consciously, what is going to improve our writing the most, appeal most to readers, and facilitate the best overarching story.  Trust it as you trust your conscious intuition.


----------



## AaronTP (Mar 20, 2011)

I guess that makes sense. It's pretty awesome...


----------



## khobar (Mar 22, 2011)

AaronTP said:


> Okay, I'm really confused right now, so here's the story. I began a project, lazily, with no plans of finishing it. The setting was poorly constructed, so I set to work on that, before I began setting out the finer details of the plot.
> 
> The worlds complexity is blossoming (not out of control...but maybe approaching that stage), and I've created things I had no intention of. While this is good for the story, I feel that the story isn't what I originally planned it to be. It kind of bugs me, but I want an opinion. Should I just run with it, or should I be worried? And if I should run with it, any advice on how to keep creating this world? Maps, creatures, organizations?



In my experience, the writing really takes off when the characters/story pulls the author rather than when the author pushes. 

As to how to keep creating this world, just keep doing what you're doing. During the editing process you'll likely know if you've got too much or too little. 

And keep in mind that reading it out loud often helps in so many ways.

Good luck.


----------



## iron_aufschlag (Mar 4, 2014)

Just sit down and crank it out my good sir! Then, when you have it all out of your system, you can look back and enjoy the story that you told yourself and then decide what you liked about it and what was not favorable.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Mar 4, 2014)

AaronTP said:


> Okay, I'm really confused right now, so here's the story. I began a project, lazily, with no plans of finishing it. The setting was poorly constructed, so I set to work on that, before I began setting out the finer details of the plot.
> 
> The worlds complexity is blossoming (not out of control...but maybe approaching that stage), and I've created things I had no intention of. While this is good for the story, I feel that the story isn't what I originally planned it to be. It kind of bugs me, but I want an opinion. Should I just run with it, or should I be worried? And if I should run with it, any advice on how to keep creating this world? Maps, creatures, organizations?



Welcome to the writing life of a pantser. LOL

It happens. Sometimes, we think we have a story to tell...but the characters think they have a better one. 

Run with it. If it fizzles, you may be able to pick a few ideas from it for another work.

At least, that's what I do. 

*shrug*


----------



## Bishop (Mar 4, 2014)

Bowman and I have very public views about this type of thing... it goes with how we write. It's all about pantsing, baby!

World creation is one of my favorite things, but I love the fact that it begins to just pour out of your head without provocation. I relish in this sort of "builds itself" momentum, and encourage you to keep going and just let it come out. Don't like it? That's something to worry about in editing that second draft. You can always change things, but sometimes if you suppress your raw creativity helping you create the world, you might miss something wonderful that would have really improved the realism and unique quality that your world has. Let it flow, fix it later. That's my approach, anyway!

Bishop


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Mar 5, 2014)

bishop said:


> bowman and i have very public views about this type of thing... It goes with how we write. It's all about pantsing, baby!



TESTIFY!

Lol


----------



## commanderjets (Mar 5, 2014)

I often found myself jumbled up with all this nonsense when i was writing my book too  I kept adding stuff, but it didn't flow that well at all! I still think it doesn't flow very well...


----------



## InkwellMachine (Mar 5, 2014)

Writers. We get so wrapped up in our ideas and our objectives that we forget how little the reader actually knows.

Going into a story, everything the reader knows comes from the text. The summary, the logline, the piece itself--this is the basis for the reader's understanding. That's all they need. They don't worry about what the author's original concept was. That really has no bearing on the final product, at least not to the audience.

And since fictional literature is first and foremost a form of entertainment, you really only need worry about how entertaining the content turns out to be. If you feel your original conceptualization of this would be more entertaining than what it's turned into, then by all means run with that. However, if the setting is evolving out of necessity to keep the content engrossing and believable, then let it do so.

Don't worry so much about the principle of the thing. Worry about the product.


----------



## Outiboros (Mar 5, 2014)

I wouldn't waste your time on maps. Have a general sense of relative direction and distance and you'll be fine.

And yes, this is how storytelling works. As you go into finer detail, it seems to resemble the overall picture less and less. That's how it works. I'd recommend you to start writing and let the worldbuilding be for a while. Everything will fall in its place eventually.



Oopsie. Should've paid attention to those time stamps. Hey, it'd be interesting to hear how the project turned out!


----------



## tepelus (Mar 5, 2014)

Necro thread from 2011, in case y'all didn't catch it.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 5, 2014)

tepelus said:


> Necro thread from 2011, in case y'all didn't catch it.



I was wondering who all those strange members were at the beginning! 

Oh well, it opened up an area for us to discuss things, so that's fun. Although, damn... that's an old thread.


----------



## tepelus (Mar 5, 2014)

Yup, so in case any of those posters don't reply, you know why.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow. I guess I should probably start paying more attention.

But, hey. Like Bishop said, it brought up an interesting subject.


----------



## metzymems (Mar 5, 2014)

I tried to do a map of the places in my book, it ended up looking like my ironing - very bad! I tweeted a few months back about how I was no longer writing the story, the characters completely took over - in your case your world took over, I went with it - still am and so far so good. Its not what I had originally intended but I do think it is better.


----------



## commanderjets (Mar 5, 2014)

tepelus said:


> Necro thread from 2011, in case y'all didn't catch it.


well this is embarrassing... i opened it up, i didn't know how old it was, i'm pretty new to these forums


----------



## metzymems (Mar 5, 2014)

LOL! Ah, well, never mind!


----------



## commanderjets (Mar 5, 2014)

hmm so how would one post their own original work here for others to comment on?


----------



## popsprocket (Mar 5, 2014)

commanderjets said:


> hmm so how would one post their own original work here for others to comment on?



You need to become an active member of the forum first. Once you've made at least ten posts, you will be able to post your work in the Prose boards for others to critique. It's strongly suggested that you spend some time on those boards critiquing the work of other people before posting your own. We don't enforce it, but the relationship for crits is give and take.


----------



## commanderjets (Mar 5, 2014)

popsprocket said:


> You need to become an active member of the forum first. Once you've made at least ten posts, you will be able to post your work in the Prose boards for others to critique. It's strongly suggested that you spend some time on those boards critiquing the work of other people before posting your own. We don't enforce it, but the relationship for crits is give and take.


lawl, sorry for off-topicness, but thnx!


----------

